# '90 Maxima squeaks after a/c belt replaced



## pkcmaxima (Feb 14, 2004)

'90 Maxima squeaks after a/c belt replaced recently. Goes away after running for a while. Squeaks come back even after it was sprayed ina few hours. I also hear funny humming sound. Is it in bag trouble?

Thanks for an advice.

pkc


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

did you tighten the idler pulley bolts?

there's the bolt that controls the tensioner, then the bolt that anchors it in place when you're done. if you don't tighten that bolt, everything stays out of whack and will cause the belt to squeal.

it could also be the bearing in it has gone bad- it's common on a 14 yr old car. I've replaced them on both my GXE and SE.

the bearing on my SE was a 6301LU. you can buy the whole pulley from nissan for about $60, or you can buy just the bearing from a bearing supply place for about $12.


----------



## pkcmaxima (Feb 14, 2004)

*Thanks for the hint.*



Matt93SE said:


> did you tighten the idler pulley bolts?
> 
> there's the bolt that controls the tensioner, then the bolt that anchors it in place when you're done. if you don't tighten that bolt, everything stays out of whack and will cause the belt to squeal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hints.

BTW, if you find motor oil in the coolant reservoir, what does it imply? The car just survived a trip across the country.

Thanks for another hint.

pkc


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's usually bad news (bad head gasket)

How much oil is it? a tiny bit is no big deal, but if it's noticeable drops of oil floating in it and it keeps coming back, then you have a problem.

how's the engine running?

pull the dipstick after you drive it for a little bit.. is it milky? if you have oil in your antifreeze, then it's likely you may have antifreeze in your oil. water in your oil will make it look like chocolate milk.

in any case, run a compression test on the engine and you may be able to trace it down better that way too.


----------



## kaleb (Feb 18, 2004)

He's probably just seeing that normal crappy black mineral build up in the plastic reservior, I bet it's not oil. 

-Kaleb


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Mineral buildup? I don't have that. ??? 

Must be a VG thing.


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

i have that same noise after putting my new alt. on what the hell is it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ummm, did you tighten the belts properly?


----------

